
£1,000 for Bletchley Park thanks to The Geek Atlas - jacquesm
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/01/1000-for-bletchley-park-thanks-to-geek.html
======
jgrahamc
Kind of you to mention this, but that was a year ago! I've asked O'Reilly
about this year's donation. Hopefully, there's more for Bletchley Park.

~~~
jacquesm
I know, but what with the world war II document that 'fooled Hitler' on the
homepage and Bletchely Park still (as far as I know) under threat it made for
a nice tie-in.

Maybe it's time for another petition? You seem to have the ear of the mighty
now ;)

It might even be something the EU should take an interest in, they finance
enough bullshit that I don't see why they shouldn't finance something of
historical significance like this.

